# RCI "Extra or Getaway" vacation sales coming up anytime soon??



## dixie (Apr 12, 2012)

Thinking of booking a couple of "Extra or Getaway" vacations soon and was wondering if anyone has heard of any specials or sales coming up soon?

Thanks


----------



## antjmar (Apr 12, 2012)

dixie said:


> Thinking of booking a couple of "Extra or Getaway" vacations soon and was wondering if anyone has heard of any specials or sales coming up soon?
> 
> Thanks


I got an e-mail that there $199 special expired today!

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/SpecialOffers/index.html?cid=C000008429:A000092086:000001009


----------



## dixie (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I did see that. I think it is just for Mexico etc. Hoping they will open a new sale soon for the summer in the Rockies!

Thanks


----------



## BevL (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't expect too much of a discount on that particualr vacation.  When I cruise through the "sales" it seems to be places I don't want to go when I don't want to go there.  Hope your mileage varies.


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 12, 2012)

Thought I got an email today that if you made a deposit you could get an EV at $75% off.  Got a couple of nice deals last time they ran that special right after I deposited several Wyndham Studios (the good old days).  Got a Massanuten 2 bedroom for $76 in May and a Kingsgate 2 Bedroom in September for $121.

Joan-OH


----------



## dixie (Apr 12, 2012)

Unfortunately we have our Key West timeshare on Ebay to sell. So, I do not have one to deposit.


----------



## dreamin (Apr 14, 2012)

*One-Day Sale*

I got an email from RCI on March 28th promoting their one-day Extra Vacations Getaway sale on the 29th.  It was for Getaways only and I think the resorts were only available in the Fall (mid-Sept to mid-November).  I don't ever recall a Getaway sale for the summer months but I have found some good summer deals on Getaways if you book 1-3 weeks out.  Good luck!


----------

